# Suns Training Camp: News and Notes



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I haven't adandoned this forum. There hasn't been much to post as of late and with season starting soon, time to get it going...


*Media Day Photos*

*Training Camp Photos*



*Note From Paul Coro's Dish*


> Tuesday night takes
> The Suns had their first real practice of the season Tuesday night. That is, they got to scrimmage, defend and bang a little after the opening of camp Tuesday morning was relegated to non-contact work.
> 
> Some early orange slices:
> ...





> As the Suns head into Day 3 of training camp and the final two-a-day, here is a look back to some observations from Day 2 from the bleacher creature in row 2.
> 
> * It is interesting to see what players do once Alvin Gentry breaks practice. Typically, in the morning, some Suns go to a lifting session while others get in some shooting and vice versa. Steve Nash shot jumpers but this is constant with him. While other players stand on the sideline and watch when they are out of the practice action, Nash is at a side hoop constantly moving and shooting. It's for him to stay loose as much as anything but he works on the shots he takes in games. Jared Dudley and Louis Amundson worked on free throws. Jason Richardson took 3-pointers. Grant Hill and Leandro Barbosa rebounded for each other, taking mid-range baseline jumpers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Some of the promo pics from the media photos I thought some might like or want as an avy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Some rookie hazing. They had to wear it out to dinner with the team recently haha.

Clark apparently called it, "swagger-rific."










Taylor Griffin


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I want to watch a Suns game so bad......it's been since....I can't remember. I'm trying to think of the last GOOD Suns game I actually watched.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I just can't believe it's October already. Season felt so far away. I'm starting to get excited about it as well. But I'm not weird and at least have football haha.

This yr's going to be interesting though. We might have to score 115 to win games. Which is something I wouldn't be surprised to see us do after those outbursts with Gentry and even without Amare like avging 120 a game. Which is probably last good Suns games I watched haha. We might give up 110 in the process though. I am glad people are counting us out already.


btw I fixed those pics above. They were showing up as a red x's for me.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh yeah, Suns will be back to out scoring teams. Which is the only option they have.

I saw a few highlights of the scrimmage and Robin Lopez was actually finishing around the rim. If he keeps that up, he'll easily be a 12/10 player in the near future. 

Haha, yeah just saw the Earl Clark outfit. That's pretty good.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> Oh yeah, Suns will be back to out scoring teams. Which is the only option they have.
> 
> I saw a few highlights of the scrimmage and Robin Lopez was actually finishing around the rim. If he keeps that up, he'll easily be a 12/10 player in the near future.
> 
> Haha, yeah just saw the Earl Clark outfit. That's pretty good.


They just need to keep the opponents off the offensive boards. Shaqtus sucked at it, hopefully Frye will be okay with it and Amare steps up.

I think Amare can get 25-10 this year.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I haven't really seen any footage of Amare since last year. I'm hoping those goggles don't affect him much. I don't think they will, but I'm not sure what to expect out of Amare. . . All I know is he will no doubt have to be the scoring leader for this team. Nash and Hill aren't going to do that.


----------

